

Offer HN: I will write a comparison/choice guide for one app that you choose - imcomparing
http://comparingstuff.posterous.com/what-apps-do-you-want-to-see-compared
I can't create a poll directly in the thread, though I found a great guide so have added one to Posterous.<p>Hopefully this will be useful to some - I will try to write it in a way that makes choosing the app (that gets the most votes) painless and fast, though I would love suggestions on how I could structure it.
======
imcomparing
I couldn't add a poll directly to the post, but I found a great guide to add
one to Posterous.

Hopefully this will be useful - I will try and write it in a way that makes
choosing the app (from the winning category) painless and fast. I would love
suggestions on how to structure it though.

Thanks HN, and 50 votes would make my day :)

~~~
joshdotsmith
Interesting idea. I commented on the blog already, but this thread feels so
empty. ;)

I'm the founder of Goals.com, and while Goals is still way early in its
development, I'd be happy to have you compare it to a competitor in the
task/goal management space. But regardless of what you write about, my
interest is piqued. Good to see what someone else thinks just from a product
development standpoint: how is someone going to be tearing down my app?

Best of luck with this. If you'd like more info on Goals, feel free to email
me at josh@goals.com.

P.S. Nice choice of Posterous. It's what I chose for the Goals blog for the
time being.

~~~
imcomparing
Gah, might have to repost when I can resolve the issue of the poll not being
unlimited as claimed, it has been capped at 30 votes :( Cheers for the reply,
and nice domain name ;) I will definitely consider that even if that isn't the
winning section, and it looks like on the blog someone else has asked a
similar thing. Posterous has been pretty nice so far :) Edit: regarding goals,
the first thing that I notice that put me off was just the lack of an
interface screenshot (though obviously that isn't representative of the apps
quality, and that's just my opinion).

------
imcomparing
Ignore, will be reposted when I can fix the issues with the poll. Sorry for
the time waste :(

